# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kontesti me Greqinë: rrezik për tensione ndëretnike

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë të nderuar.


Në këtë temë do të diskutohet reth cështjes së emrit të Maqedonisë, cdo lajm ose artikull që ka të bëj me temën në fjalë e ka vendin këtu...


Prej sot dhe në ditët në vijim cdo ndodhi më të re reth cështjes së e emrit do tua sjell tek kjo temë, poashtu në këtë temë janë të mirëpritur mendimet e secilit gjithashtu edhe propozimet e secilit për emrin e Maqedonisë.


Debat të këndshëm.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shtypi grek paralajmëron shtyerjen e zgjidhjes për emrin*

Gazeta “Elevterostipos” shkruan se ekziston rreziku i shtyerjes së bisedimeve për çështjen e emrit të Maqedonisë.

Gazeta thirret në burime të larta të diplomacisë greke, të cilat paralajmërojnë mossukses të negociatave edhe gjatë vizitës së paralajmëruar të ndërmjetësit të OKB-së, Metju Nimic për vizitë në Shkup dhe Athinë më 14 dhe 15 gusht.

Sipas gazetës “Ta Nea” situata nuk është e mirë në kontestin e emrit, sepse bisedimet e javës së ardhshme do të jenë të parat pas letrave nxitëse të kryeministrit të Maqedonisë, Nikolla Gruevski drejtuar qendrave ndërkombëtare për çështjen e pakicës maqedonase në Greqi.

“Navtemboriki” citon shefen e diplomacisë greke Dora Bakojani se vetëm çështja e emrit do të jetë pika kyçe e negociatave midis Shkupit dhe Athinës. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Bakojani: Athina negocion vetëm për çështjen e emrit* 

Athina do të negocioj vetëm për çështjen emrit në bisedimet të cilat udhëhiqen nga ndërmjetësuesi, Metju Nimic, ka deklaruar shefja e diplomacisë greke, Dora Bakojani për gazetën greke “Express”.

Bakojani këtë e ka thënë me rastin e ftesës së ndërmjetësuesit Nimic, për fillimin e një raundi të ri bisedimesh për emrin, më 14 dhe 15 gushtë në Nju Jork me negociatorët, Nikolla Dimitrov dhe Adamantis Vasilakis.

Siç njofton gazeta, ministrja greke ka theksuar se, raundi i ri i negociatave për emrin do të filloj me qëndrimet tashmë të njohura për opinionin e gjërë.

Autoritetet greke vazhdojnë të mohojnë egzistimin e pakicës maqedonase në Greqi.

Athina zyrtarte disa herë përsëritur se me Maqedoninë do të negociojnë vetëm për çështjen e emrit. 



(INA)

----------


## Coca-Cola

S'ka nevoje kjo teme te jete kryeteme pasi vet fakti se askush nuk na pyeten per emrin dhe as qe jemi ne rrjedha ( ne shqiptaret ) ne bisedime kot se i vrasim gishtat ne tastature.

----------


## mendimi

Maqedonia si shtet pa bosht kurrizore qe eshte provoj te shantazhoje edhe te luaje edhe me Greqine siq eshte mesuar te luaj non stop me shqiptarine, por rezultati ishte mbetja pa hy ne Nato, 1 me 0 per Greqine. Rezultati vetem do te thellohet ne kete drejtim dhe sme vjen aspak keq.

----------


## landi45

Maqedonia Nuk Shpres Te Ekzistoje Si Shtet Do Ishte Mire Te Shperbehej Dhe Territoret Shqiptre Te Bashkoheshin Me Shqiperi E Kosove Dhe Pjesa E Ngelur Me Serbine Dhe Keshtu Kenaqeshin Dhe Serbet Si Dhe Greket

----------


## RaPSouL

*Bakojani kërkon ndalimin e emërtimit Maqedoni në Lojrat Olimpike  	* 

Shefja e diplomacisë greke, Dora Bakojani deklaroi se Athina zyrtare do të kërkojë ndërhyrje të Komitetit Olimpik Ndërkombëtarë nëse sportistët nga Shkupi në hapjen e Lojrave Olimpike do të defilojnë me emrin Maqedoni.

“Do të ndërmarrin të gjitha aktivitetet e nevojshme në planin politike dhe sportiv nëse Shkupi nuk plotëson kërkesat tona dhe nuk i përmbahet atyre në hapjen e Lojrave Olimpike”, deklaroi sot shefja e diplomacisë së Greqisë, Dora Bakojani, njofton agjencia e lajmeve ANA-MPA.

Athina zyrtare i dërgoi notë proteste Komitetit Olimpik Ndërkombëtarë për shkak të disa shkrimeve të publikuara në faqen zyrtare të Lojrave Olimpike me fjalët Maqedoni dhe maqedonas.

Shefja e diplomacisë greke, Bakojani theksoi se Maqedonia duhet të njihet si IRJM, e cila me këtë emër është e regjistruar nga OKB-ja dhe që është përdorur në olimpiadat e kaluara në Athinë dhe Sidnej.

Reagime kundër përdorimit të emrit Maqedoni sot ka patur edhe nga Komiteti Olimpik i Greqisë, i cili kërkoi që Shkupi të njihet me emërtimin Ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonisë. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Republika e Re Demokratike e Maqedonisë propozimi i ri i Nimiçit*

SHKUP – Republika e Re Demokratike e Maqedonisë, RRDM është një nga propozimet e fundit për zgjidhjen e çështjes së emrit mes Athinës dhe Shkupit. Të paktën kështu ka shkruar sot gazeta greke “Elevteros Tipos”. Sipas të përditshmes një javë para zhvillimit të bisedimeve të reja për emrin të ndërmjetësuara nga ndërmjetësi i OKB-së, Metju Nimiç, po qarkullojnë zëra për plan të ri për zgjidhjen e kontestit të emrit, ku propozohet si emër Republika e Re Demokratike e Maqedonisë.
“Nga ana tjetër, diplomacia greke nuk ka komentuar këtë informacion. Ndërsa disa burime pranë qeverisë në Athinë konfirmojnë se Greqia nuk do të tërhiqet nga pozicioni i saj dhe nuk do të pranojë një emër të tillë”, shkruan gazeta “Elevteros Tipos”.



(a.s/Balkanweb/INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Gruevski pret propozim më të mirë për emrin nga Nimic* 

Ndërmjetësuesit Metju Nimic, qartë i është bërë e ditur se në cilat kahje mund të mendohet për çështjen e emrit.

Kështu deklaroi kryeministri i Maqedonisë, Nikolla Gruevski, lidhur me spekulimet e mediumeve greke se në takimin e ardhshëm ndërmjetësuesi ndërkombëtar do të propozoj emrin “Republika e Re Demokratike e Maqedonisë”.

“Përderisa Nimic jep propozim të ngjajshmë me atë, do të kaloj siç kaloi edhe herën e fundit”, tha Gruevski, i cili la të kuptohet se nuk do të pranoj propozimin e lartpërmendur.

Ai shpreson se Nimic do të propozoj emër më të mirë se herën e kaluar. 


(INA)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> S'ka nevoje kjo teme te jete kryeteme pasi vet fakti se askush nuk na pyeten per emrin dhe as qe jemi ne rrjedha ( ne shqiptaret ) ne bisedime kot se i vrasim gishtat ne tastature.


Se cila temë do të qëndrojë kryetemë e vendos unë dhe jo ju. 


Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ta Nea:Nuk priten rezultate nga bisedimet e reja për emrin* 

Gazeta e njohur greke “Ta Nea” shkruan sot se nuk priten rezultate pozitive në bisedimet e ardhshme për çështjen e emrit që do të mbahen më 14 dhe 15 gusht në Nju Jork.

Sipas gazetës, gjasat janë tejet minimale për të pasur një rezultat pozitiv në takimin e paralajmëruar midis ndërmjetësit të OKB-së, Metju Nimic dhe përfaqësuesve të grupeve negociatore të Shkupit dhe Athinë, transmeton agjencia e lajmeve netpress.

“Pritjet për ndonjë rezultat në takimin e radhës janë shumë minimale, për shkak të retorikës së skajshme të Shkupit dhe pretendimet e reja për të qenë pjesë e agjendës së negociatave. Ndërmjetësi Nimic është i njohur edhe për krizën në raportet midis presidentit Branko Cërvenkovski dhe kryeministrit Nikolla Gruevski, letrat e kryeministrit Gruevski drejtuar përfaqësuesve ndërkombëtarë për çështjen e pakicës maqedonase në Greqi. Sipas burimeve diplomatike, edhe optimistët më të mëdhenjë nuk presin dalje nga ky qorrsokak i krijuar dhe nuk priten ide dhe propozime të reja për zgjidhje”, shkruan gazeta prestigjioze greke “Ta Nea”. 


(INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Kriza për emrin, propozohet “Maqedonia veriore”*

“Maqedonia veriore” duket se do të jetë propozimi i radhës i ndërmjetësit të OKB-së Metju Nimiç për çështjen e emrit mes Greqisë dhe Maqedonisë. Ndërkohë televizioni “Kanal5”, referuar burimeve diplomatike, tha se javën tjetër Nimiç do të bëjë një tjetër vizitë në Shkup dhe Athinë. 

SHKUP -  Gazetat greke “Katimerini” dhe “To Vima” sot kanë shkruar se Nimiç ka menduar të japë një tjetër propozim për emrin e Maqedonisë. “Maqedonia veriore” do të jetë emri që ndërmjetësi i OKB-së do ti paraqesë të dyja palëve, asaj maqedonase dhe palës greke. Sipas këtyre gazetave Nimiç pretendon të arrijë ndonjë zgjidhje të mundshme të çështjes në muajin shtator.
Ndërkohë sipas televizionit “Kanal5” e cila u ëhstë referuar burimeve diplomatike, Nimiç do të bëjë një tjetër vizitë në Shkup dhe Athinë në javën që vjen.
Këtë javë, konkretisht në datat 14 dhe 15 gusht, Nimiç do të zhvillojë takime në Neë York me palët negociatore, atë greke të udhëhequr nga diplomati Adamantios Vasilakis dhe maqedonase të udhëhequr nga Nikola Dimitrov.
Ndërmjetësi i OKB-së do të njihet me qëndrimet e dyja palëve për zgjidhjen e çështjes së emrit, pas fushatës së fundit në planin diplomatik midis zyrtarëve të të dyja vendeve. “Pasi të dëgjojë të dyja palët negociatare, Nimiç planifikon të bëjë një vizitë në rajon për të biseduar me krerët shtetëror për arritjen e një kompromisi”, bën të ditur “Kanal5”.
Sipas mediave greke, përshpejtimi i procesit është nxitur nga administrata amerikane, e cila kërkon zgjidhje të shpejtë të emrit, me qëllim që Maqedonia të jetë anëtare e Aleancës Veriatlantike para përfundimit të mandatit presidencial të Xhorxh Bush.



(a.s/Balkanweb/INA)

----------


## Coca-Cola

> Se cila temë do të qëndrojë kryetemë e vendos unë dhe jo ju. 
> 
> 
> Gjithë të mirat.


Ti nuk je ne rrjedha ne Maqedoni dhe ska nevoje te tregohesh diktatorial ketu. Une  vetem dhash nje mendim timin ne kontekst te problemit e jo te forumit.

----------


## Embelsira

Mbi te gjitha duhet nje atentat asaj Bakojanit ti behet ose vetem te frigohet pak se dicka me acaron me deklaratat e saj.

----------


## Zëu_s

Po te ishin Shiptaret dikushi do t'ia kishin lene emrin *Emathia*. Por keto gjera mbeten si gjithmone vetem endrra te pa realizueshme, se neve Shqiptarve nuk po na intereson ashtu diçka si nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi, neve po na intereson vetem euro dhe dollari per gjepin personal.

----------


## faruk_01

> se neve Shqiptarve nuk po na intereson ashtu diçka si nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi, neve po na intereson vetem euro dhe dollari per gjepin personal.


per veten tende flet ketu...apo nese po eshte ne regull nese jo ske drejt te flasish ne emer te gjith shqiptareve.

----------


## faruk_01

Athina përveç emrit nuk pranon të bisedojë me Shkupin për çështje tjera, shkruajnë të mërkurën gazetat greke, duke e komentuar raundin e ri të ardhshëm të negociatave maqedono-greke në Nju-Jork, i cili është i pari pas letrave që ua dërgoi kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski shumë organizatave ndërkombëtare dhe përfaqësuesve në të cilën tregon për ekzistimin e pakicës maqedonase në Greqi.
“Nafetmoboriki” e transmetoi deklaratën e shefes së diplomacisë greke Dora Bakojani se vetëm emri dhe zbatimi i tij janë temë e negociatave që zhvillohen me ndërmjetësimin e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Gazeta thekson se Gruevski ka dërguar letër deri në Bashkimin Evropian, NATO, KB, OSBE, në Këshillin e Evropës dhe deri në vendet anëtare të G-8-ës. Athina druan se Shkupi mund të insistojë të bisedohet për këtë çështje dhe për këtë shkak dëshiron parakohe ta paralajmërojë ndërmjetësuesin Metju Nimicin të mos e zgjerojë rendin e ditës të negociatave, shkruan “Etnos”. 
Greqia, shton gazeta, nuk pret përparim të veçantë nga raundi i ri i negociatave në Nju-Jork më 14 dhe 15 gusht.

----------


## RaPSouL

*IHT: Kontesti për emrin, ka lidhje me krizën Gjeorgji-Rusi*

Kontesti për emrin mes Athinës dhe Shkupit, sipas burimeve në Uashington, ka lidhje me krizën Gjeorgji-Rusi.

Këtë, në tekstin e gazetës "Interneshënëll Heralld Tribjun", e shkruan Edvard Xhozefi.

Sipas Xhozefit, është e nevojitet që Maqedonisë menjëherë t`i dërgohet ftesë për anëtarësim në NATO, e me këtë t`i dërgohet porosi vendimtare Moskës.

Ndërkohë, Athina duhet të dënohet për lidhjet me Rusinë dhe për synimet që ta pengojë aderimin e Maqedonisë në NATO.

"Me dërgimin e ftesës për Maqedoninë, NATO jo vetëm që do të tregojë se ka ndër mend ta vazhdojë zgjerimin, por edhe do ta mbrojë të drejtën e integritetit territorial të shteteve të vogla, kështu që Moskë do ta kuptojë vendosmërinë e Perëndimit lidhur me "kontestet e ngrira", qofshin ato në Gjeorgji, në Maqedoni, në Kosovë, ku Serbia vazhdon t`i mbështesë serbët, të cilët janë kundër shtetit të ri", thekson Xhozefi.


/Makfaks/

----------


## RaPSouL

*Rajs shpreson në zgjidhje të shpejt për emrin*

WASHINGTON – Maqedonia duhet të anëtarësohet në NATO dhe çështja e emrit nuk duhet të jetë pengesë për këtë. Në këtë mënyrë është shprehur Sekretarja amerikane e Shtetit Kondoliza Rajs teksa ka dalë në një konferencë për situatën në Gjeorgji. “Qëndrimi jonë është që Maqedonia duhet të anëtarësohet në NATO. Shpresat janë që konteksti rreth emrit, tash do të mund të zgjidhet më shpejtë. Bisedova me kolegët e mi grek, si dhe maqedonas. Kjo është diçka që nuk duhet ta pengoj anëtarësimin e Maqedonisë në NATO, dhe në këtë drejtim jemi duke punuar”, tha Rajs. Sekretarja amerikane e Shtetit përfundoi duke thënë se nisja e procesit të anëtarësimit do të sjellë arsye dhe motive për realizimin e reformave të brendshme për demokratizimin e mëtutjeshëm.



(a.s/Balkanweb/INA)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Mediat greke: "Maqedonia Veriore" në pesë variante, propozim i Nimicit* 

Ndërmjetësuesi i posaçëm i KB-së për bisedimet Maqedoni-Greqi, Metju Nimic, i cili dje në Nju-Jork pati takime me përfaqësuesit e dy vendeve, këmbëngul në atë që vendimi përfundimtar duhet të bazohet në emrin, i cili do t'i përfshijë fjalët "Maqedonia Veriore", shkruan sot gazeta greke "Etnos".

Sipas burimeve në Nju-Jork, në të cilat bazohet gazeta, Nimici në takimin e djeshëm e ka propozuar pikërisht atë emër në pesë variante.

"Kathimerini" sërish, shkruan se Nimic pothuajse 12 vjet pas nënshkrimit të Marrëveshjes së përkohshme në vitin 1995 nuk ka ndërmarrë nismë serioze për mbylljen e kësaj çështje, ndërsa tani përnjëherë e ka intensifikuar tërë procesin. Kjo sipas gazetës, është për shkak  interesit të SHBA-së për anëtarësimin e Maqedonisë në NATO.

"Nga momenti prej kur Uashingtoni dhe shtetet e mëdha evropiane intersohen për kontestin, Nimici ndjenë se ka shansa serioze për sukses, shkruan "Kathimerini", duke theksuar se sipas planeve të mediatorit, shtatori mund të jetë muaji kyç për zgjidhjen e problemit.

Mediat greke sot e transmetuan deklaratën e Metju Nimicit pas takimit në Nju-Jork me përfaqësuesit e Maqedonisë se "kontesti është zgjidhës" dhe se çështja kryesore në bisedime është preocesi i emrit, siç është e parashikuar edhe  me rezolutën e Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe Marrëveshjes së përkohëshme. Kjo sipas tyre, është përgjigje "për orvajtjet e Shkupit të zgjerojë rendin e ditës të bisedimeve me çështje të tjera". sn/mb/13:03



_Mia_

----------

